

IPhone apps near billion mark - quoderat
http://scitech.blogs.cnn.com/2009/04/22/iphone-apps-near-1-billion-mark/

======
Timothee
Not much info in this piece. I'm surprised they didn't even mark any surprise
at how fast that number was (or, I should say, will be) reached compared to
songs. It took less than one year to reach that number of app downloads when
it took several years for songs. That's pretty crazy.

Note also, that the celebration give-away from Apple is pretty nice:
<http://www.apple.com/itunes/billion-app-countdown/> A 17" MBP, $10,000 iTMS
gift card, a Time Capsule and an iPod Touch...

------
cyunker
That should read: downloaded apps

------
lurkinggrue
Wow, imagine all those calculators and fart programs.

